# Face Off Season 3



## RoxyBlue

The new season of Face Off begins Tuesday, August 21, on the SyFy channel:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/

As always, I look forward to watching the shows and being astounded by the talent showcased. One of these days I hope to see one of our very own HauntForum folks on this show, although that person will need to wear a tag with the forum name so I'll know who it is


----------



## Joiseygal

I will definitely watch this season. I was able to watch last season, but not all the shows because they weren't available for free. I don't suppose a certain person can send me a text when it comes on, so I don't forget to watch it? I wish I wasn't so brain dead!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(adding note to self to text Joiseygal in August)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a friend who's going to be on there this season. He works at Netherworld in Atlanta, and his name is Roy Wooley. He does the makeup FX there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, the dude with the hat There's a funny quote in his bio: "His mother and family hoped for Roy to choose a stable profession like preaching or coal mining."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, he's a strange duck. Heck of an artist though. I believe he will go far on the show.


----------



## Draik41895

I cant wait, I absolutely love this show.



RoxyBlue said:


> One of these days I hope to see one of our very own HauntForum folks on this show, although that person will need to wear a tag with the forum name so I'll know who it is


*cough*me*cough


----------



## Lunatic

Good to know. Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen

One week til the new season starts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok how did i miss this post? hmmm? I'm looking forward to it as well, and Draik, if you were on there, I'd definitely be rooting for you!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll make sure the DVR is set!


----------



## kprimm

I haven't missed a show yet, and have met many of the contestants.


----------



## Draik41895

Oooohhh What?!?! this episode was awesome! and crazy! oagvblfbxAFXBEVJ,XBBAB,HFDBskdbgclhj..... 

I wont say anything until I know that some of you guys have seen in too.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Wow!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Great episode. My friend Roy and his collaborator on tonight's episode knocked it out of the park. Roy showed his true home haunter skill in the first challenge at the beginning of the show, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We recorded it since we were working on some props last night. Now we can watch it tonight and fast forward through the commercials and dramatic pauses


----------



## The-Haunter

Was a good episode..... As much as I hate to admit it I kinda did enjoy the drama


----------



## ladysherry

I would not be able to work with Joe. I am surprised no one said something to him.
The makeup for the other contestants was awesome.


----------



## joker

Another great episode. I was also excited to see the upcoming show Hot Set that starts Sep 18th

http://www.syfy.com/hotset


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spoilers below I think!?

Great first episode for season three, lots of good work and some serious train wrecks as well! I did not like the way Tommy set up the critique session in the end; I feel it would have went his way without his making himself look petty, but Joe was just out of control, obnoxious and just plain difficult. Glad Joe did what he did in the end, but he should have faced the music like a grown-up.


----------



## The-Haunter

He really should have..... Who knows he may have learned something as opposed to walking away thinking that he's all that and everyone else is clueless


----------



## Joiseygal

Spoiler Alert for anyone who didn't watch episode 3:


Great show I really enjoyed it! I thought that was so cool of Rod to help out the girls and he still came out on top in the competition! I thought that guy Joe was a jerk, but Tommy should of heard the judges out before making himself look good by bad mouthing him. I am not much of a star wars fan, but that was fun to watch!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Joiseygal said:


> Spoiler Alert for anyone who didn't watch episode 3:
> 
> Great show I really enjoyed it! I thought that was so cool of Rod to help out the girls and he still came out on top in the competition! I thought that guy Joe was a jerk, but Tommy should of heard the judges out before making himself look good by bad mouthing him. I am not much of a star wars fan, but that was fun to watch!


Agreed on all counts. Especially the part about Rod being a good guy. How cool was it for him to get in there and help out the competition?! It's always good to see generosity in what can be a jaded, self-centered world!


----------



## Draik41895

I think I wouldve nearly decked Joe if he just tore the nose off of my sculpt like that.


----------



## N. Fantom

I know people that are crack addicts and Joe was defiantly on something. Like in all seriousness, i think he was


----------



## scareme

I know it was probably wrong of Tommy to jump the gun like that, but if I was stuck working with that jerk Joe, I would have wanted to explain the situation too. I felt bad for Tommy. I hope Tommy does better next week. Rod came off looking really well. Kudos to him.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I am so happy season 3 has arrived. I am envious of all the talent presented each season and would be thrilled to posses even a smidgen of the talent that has been presented over the past few seasons. I also got a kick out of the self BIOS where several of this years contestants credited their love of Halloween as the early impetus for their careers. I am also stoked for the new show "Hot Set"!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so glad Joe is gone. I was ready to punch the loser in the face!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I watched the show on DVR last night - looks to be another good crop of candidates. Joe's behavior was inexcusable. When you're part of a team, you don't needle and undermine your partner like that. As for Tommy, yes, I felt bad for him, but if he had watched any of the previous seasons, he would have known the judges don't like anything that even remotely smacks of throwing someone under the bus.

The two top choices were beautifully done - the lovely female character and the grotesque male character made for such a striking contrast. I agree with the judges comment - I would have had a very difficult time selecting the winner - maybe a slight edge to the girls because their creation truly captured the look and feel of the original Star Wars. Either way, it was goiong to be a well-deservedc win.

I'm sad to see that Patrick is leaving. He was such a kind person - he didn't sugarcoat his comments, but he was always gentlemanly about how he said things.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel the need to add something else to my post. I'm not a huge fan of Tommy either, Joe was a major douche to leave his partner hanging like that, especially with the way he was hindering Tommy during the sculpting faze. 

I so loved the feamale in the cloak! I also kind of liked the waitress too!

Oh and in case you can't DVR. The full episode is up on syfy.com


----------



## Lunatic

The guy that walked off the set was likely going to get the boot which would have been justified. I didn't like him from the beginning. That paint job and detailing was horrible!


----------



## JustJimAZ

I got to see episode 1 last night.
I really disliked Joe from the first frame he occupied, but I could not say why...When he made a childish mess of the first challenge and then said he was used to criticism "when you make something truly original" - that sealed it for me. I wanted him gone. I can only assume he survived the first day with Tommy because Tommy either lacked the skill to kill him or was afraid of the consequences. 

Poor Tommy - I hope he just keeps his mouth shut from now on. I got the feeling that the judges were going to let Tommy go and keep Joe for dramatic value, so I was glad Joe imploded. Maybe that makes me a bad person, but I'm OK with that.

I really liked most of the makeups. The top two were really well done. I am glad they went with Rod and Roy. I really like Roy this season. He seems like he has experience without arrogance. Their piece was great - really creative and unusual. I loved Laura and Sarah's Dagobah creature too. Really a great look.

While I liked the others - even the saxophone player the judges hated - I have to say Nicole and Alana surprised me the most. I really thought they were going to fail completely when I saw them having so much trouble with their molds. In the end, they pulled it off with a quality paint job. Rod and Roy's ability to do so much in short time is impressive, but succeeding when everything is going to heck is just as impressive to me.

I was pretty surprised Ian's girlfriend Alana got to be a contestant. I'm hoping she got good advice from his experience!

So, I am glad this show has another season, and it looks like some good talent. Looking forward to amazing creations!


----------



## Spooky1

I think they have a very good cast this year. I was impressed with what was done on the first episode (excluding Tommy & Joe's mess). The two finalist for the week were both excellent work. I was glad to see Joe go. The two things he worked on in the show were no way in the same league as the others. I feel bad for Tommy, but he need to find a better way to deal with Joe. He dug a deep hole for himself with his rant before the judges. I'm looking forward to another season of some cool creations, and hopefully minimal drama.


----------



## Lilly

I don't understand how "joe" got on the show to begin with? 
Dagobah was my fav of the night .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lilly said:


> I don't understand how "joe" got on the show to begin with?
> Dagobah was my fav of the night .


A lot of the time, someone who will constantly criticize another person will also be quick to steal the credit for something that is amazing work. Joe might be a halfway decent artist when he's working at his own pace, but in a time crunch, he's a garbage FX artist. If I had to guess, I'd say that he probably blew up his portfolio with pics of things he had done at his own pace, then bragged so much during his interview that the producers were like " let's put him on the show to see how much drama he can stir up for us"


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well was it right for Joe to leave? No he should have stayed and danced to the music no matter how bad it might have been. The judges are right when they said that in their type of business you're always going to run into people that your not going to like to work with, but you suck it up and do it anyway cause there is a job to do. 

As for Tommy, well I understand is frustration about working with Joe, but he should have kept his mouth shut. The judges would have figured it out as they asked questions. It was right for Tommy to be upset with Joe about not getting the costume done in time and not being complete. Joe didn't seem to care that it wasn't done correctly, that the judges wouldn't care or see that it wasn't finished. The little comment that he said to Tommy really pissed him off as it did me while watching the show.

That's like any of us building a prop, and not completing it and putting it out on Halloween night and saying it's okay, no one will notice! It just doesn't cut it! The judges are not dumb, they know what to look for.

Well this now opens the competition for next week and we will see what will happen now with Tommy and if he really can walk the walk! All eyes are on him now! :jol:


----------



## studiokraft

I think people like Joe are living in bubbles of self-delusion, believing that they are "original" when in fact their skills are not up to even the lowest par. When something threatens to burst the bubble, like harsh criticism from people whose credentials are not really in question, it's either face reality or turn tail and run - and anyone who watched the episode knows what he chose. Now he can continue to think that he is a creative genius who is ahead of his time and that people just don't "get" him.

I agree that Tommy let his frustration get to him, he should have stood there and let the judges ask the questions that would have revealed who was truly responsible for that mess (which resembled the mess Joe made in the foundation challenge, just with a different color scheme).

It's shaping up to be a great season, so happy it is back on! Looking forward to "Hot Set" as well - how cool!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The problem with Joe staying to face the music is that he would have thrown his partner under the bus, which I think was the real motivation for Tommy to speak up and throw him under first. There's no way you can believe that Joe would have taken credit for any of the garbage work that he did. He would have found a way to blame everything on his partner. That's how people like him operate.


----------



## JustJimAZ

studiokraft said:


> It's shaping up to be a great season, so happy it is back on! Looking forward to "Hot Set" as well - how cool!!!


I could not find a trailer for Hot Set - could you link to that?


----------



## studiokraft

Let's see, can I post links?

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Hot Set/


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hot Set looks good too, but I think it merits its own thread, so we don't dilute our fun discussing Face Off here. Just sayin.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Hot Set looks good too, but I think it merits its own thread, so we don't dilute our fun discussing Face Off here. Just sayin.


Quite right.


----------



## Copchick

I was wondering what the fuss was all about reading your posts, and I'm sure glad I checked out this show. I never thought the title would be this style of program. I recorded it and just watched it this morning with my morning coffee. I was glued to the tv! I'm now a "Face Off" fan and I'm so looking forward to Tuesday!

Joe's bullying and invasiveness on Tommy was uncalled for. Tommy should've broken his hand for touching his clay work. A second grader would've done a better paint job than Joe. It was horrible.

The rest of the contestants work was so interesting and amazing to watch as it all came together.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Welcome to the weird kid's table, Tina! I can't believe you've never watched Face Off.

I agree about the touching the clay, especially since Tommy's sculpt looked so much better than the final product.


----------



## Darcula

*love this show.*

i watched first season and some of the techniques i've never seen b4 just blew my mind. like making 'cloth' out of latex. awesome! :eekin: 
Soooooo agree with the joe comments, it surprised the bajebsus outta me when he left tho. glad he did.
i re-watch each epi as much as i can to try to get tips, but this season is already over my head. my fave was the kuato like man in the fabricated mecha suit. 
i love mechs. :biggrinkin:
and can't WAIT for the next epi!!!! fangirl says SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! <3


----------



## Lord Homicide

I missed the first episode of the 2012 season I guess. What happened? First time I'll ever have seen it is the next show. I have no clue why I'm watching it to be frank.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord H, you can watch the full episode here:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/

You mayalso find that they re-air the first episode right before the second one, if you check your local listings.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ok so I watched it... Whats the etiquette of posting episode related material?


----------



## The-Haunter

Usually I post completely random stuff that only those who watched it would get. Like the one who went home was really the worst .... Looked more native American than piratical to me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

The-Haunter said:


> Usually I post completely random stuff that only those who watched it would get. Like the one who went home was really the worst .... Looked more native American than piratical to me.


The tone looked Indian, yes. The structure of the mask looked like pismo clam ding dongs protruding out of the guy's face.

You didn't think the spyglass guy was horrible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We record the show on DVR so we can skip commercials, so we'll watch it tonight.

And yes, we usually keep any comments cryptic for a few days to give everyone who is watching a chance to catch up Don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## The-Haunter

Yes that was pretty bad.... Of course I do always want to say that the worst is always better than my best. But I thought he really could have done so much more with it


----------



## remylass

Some of the best ones were fantastic. I think there is some good talent on this season. 

The bad ones were just bad.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

What does a fat car salesman have to do with jewels?

Then of course we have the one who went home. Atrocious makeup, horrific coloration, and crushed beer cans stuck to his vest...


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> What does a fat car salesman have to do with jewels?
> 
> Then of course we have the one who went home. Atrocious makeup, horrific coloration, and crushed beer cans stuck to his vest...


Dude, you didn't see the barnacle resemblance? lol - kidding


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I will give the chick that went home credit for one thing. At least she stood up there and took her criticism like an adult, instead of running out the back door like Joe did. Bravo to her for that. 

Did anyone else notice the "spin" that the show's producers put on Joe running out like a punk? 
"Last week, one contestant was sent home..." Why not just say " Last week, one whiny jerk ran out instead of being criticized because his makeup skills were horrible"? 

Granted, Tommy should not have thrown him under the bus like he did. But, at the same time, he should have stood there and taken his lumps like a man. He knew that he was about to get roasted by the judges, and he ran out so that he could continue to believe that he is "Original and edgy" Yeah, that was an original makeup, and you could see every one of the edges. 

On this week's show, the guy with the spyglass did not look steampunk. It looked like a badly applied Spirit or costume store appliance. The spyglass sticking out of the side of his head honestly looked like a "personal massager" had been crammed into his eye, or maybe a malfunctioning Inspector Gadget type lens. 

The chick with the sea urchins did some pretty cool stuff, as did Rob and Roy. I'm throwing out a bet that within the month, Tommy will be gone.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Which one was tommy?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Long greasy looking brown hair, side burns. When discussing the prize he was talking about him and his girlfriend just had a baby or about to have a baby.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I mean which was his pirate? I haven't memorize the names yet - bear with me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

His character inspiration was Kelp. I remember that much.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Someone just emailed me this link. Does anyone else smell BS on this?

http://www.examiner.com/article/joe-castro-reveals-why-he-left-syfy-s-face-off


----------



## ladysherry

I smell major BS!!!! He is a sore loser and his makeup skills were not good enough to be on the show.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, to be fair, his behavior did make it seem as if he were on (or in this case) off medication However, I think his comment about not being reminded to take his medication shows a lack of taking responsibility for his behavior. Also, I find it difficult to believe he would not be allowed to take any medically necessary medication.


----------



## Radford

b.s. - that guy showed he sucked in the only two challenges he was a part of and did everyone a favor by quitting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If he were diabetic or prone to epileptic seizures, he'd be dead. He is a grown man (42 years old) so even if he didn't remember to take his meds, that is no excuse for the way he acted. I also don't buy the part about blank spots in the contracts, to be perfectly honest with you. 

He was a mediocre at best artist who lucked up and got a call back for the show. When he realized that he was up against really good artists, he stressed. When they got to the studio for last looks, he looked at his, looked at the other contestants, and realized that he was about to be humiliated on national television. His pride wouldn't let that happen, so he bolted like a rabbit that smells the dog. That whole bit about "I've already got a career, let the kid have his chance" is complete and total BS, in my opinion. He was rude, overbearing to Tommy, and jerk to other contestants, and basically full of himself. 

I bet after seeing his actions on the show, some of his potential clients went back to looking for an artist.

One more thing I just thought of: How many of us can actually say that we aren't just a little bit ADHD?


----------



## JustJimAZ

Who knew Joe would still be giving us new topics? Funny. He was acting more like he was on drugs than off them, but what do I know?

Oh - I know that in the first challenge he proved to be a total egomaniac and a hack. Kind of hard to blame the producers or going off his meds- he had only been there for about an hour! His "burn victim" was embarrassing to look at, but not as embarrassing as his comment about being accustomed to criticism because he was "truly original".

Professionals who go on a show like this do take a huge risk, and I have to agree that some of his clients probably went looking for new blood.

Come to think of it, in the last season a lady apparently had a business in fx too, and did some pretty bad makeup jobs. She seemed to have an obsession with exposed teeth. 

I'm looking forward to actually seeing last night's show. There were some really good creations last week. These people have skills!


----------



## Lord Homicide

This is hard to follow... I guess I need to get caught up quick


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> This is hard to follow... I guess I need to get caught up quick


Yes, sir, you do.


----------



## Copchick

Okay, I just got finished watching last night's episode. Wow, Sarah and Roy had fantastic pirates. The colors and concept were just great! I loved Sarah's pirate, she was really something to see and the oozing yellow stuff was gross in a cool way. Roy's pirate was so unique and very colorful with much detail. The other top finishers were good too. CC had the most awful barnacle inspired pirate. BioH, you sure are right about the steampunk eyeglass pirate. It was really odd looking. It was way too long and the eyball looked like a badly painted rubber ball.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, my wife told me that I have a dirty mind when I pointed out what the "steam punk spyglass" looked like to me. Glad to know I'm not alone in that.


----------



## heresjohnny

Sarah did an amazing job. Every part of her costume and makeup contributed to her theme and looked like it belonged.


----------



## Tokwik

I have to agree with everyone else. The top three were truly amazing, and the bottom three were, well... the bottom three.

Seriously though, crushed beer cans??? Where the hell did that come from?


My money is going to be on Roy for the season.


----------



## Joiseygal

Does Rod have a cast on his arm is that why he has only one hand to work with? My two favorite for that show was Sarah and Laura. They did a fantastic job! I think C.C.'s paint job wasn't very good, but it has to be hard to work with that little time. I give them all credit for being under pressure working on such complex projects. Cool show!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, my wife told me that I have a dirty mind when I pointed out what the "steam punk spyglass" looked like to me. Glad to know I'm not alone in that.


All it needed was a bend in the middle.

The spyglass looked like an old smokestack. I'm not that creative but I'm pretty sure I could have done better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> Does Rod have a cast on his arm is that why he has only one hand to work with?


The brace was on because of what sounded like repetitive motion injury (aka carpal tunnel) caused by the speed at which he had to work during the first episode.

So far it appears there is a good balance in talent for this group of artists. I'm finding it difficult to pick the best of the top looks because they are all so good. Among the three worst, it could have gone to anyone.

The contestant who was sent home was very professional in her acceptance of criticism. I think Glen was correct in that her problems in finding a direction based on the source of inspiration was the cause of a less than successful look. He was also very gracious in his closing remarks to her.


----------



## The-Haunter

No comments on last nights face off? How rather odd


----------



## Lord Homicide

It was a dumb competition.


----------



## Copchick

I wasn't really feeling it this episode. Merely my opinion, but none of them really jumped out at me. Maybe two were better than others, but mostly were so, so.


----------



## MommaMoose

Well I am so glad that my husband started recording these for me. Now I can get caught up on all of the episodes and really understand what you all are talking about. I have been wanting to watch this show for some time now but always seem to miss it.


----------



## scareme

Last night's show wasn't spooky or gory, so it might not have appealed to a lot of us as much as other shows have. What I liked watching was how people worked with each other. It shows more of their personalities when we see how well they play with others. I like seeing how they get their point across when they don't really agree with the direction their partner is going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll probably catch up with this episode on Saturday. The inspiration was Year of the Dragon, yes?


----------



## The-Haunter

I will say I did like the fact that motion was involved. And was a fan of the winning design but yes it wasn't my favorite challenge by far


----------



## Joiseygal

It was interesting how the best and the worse was the brothers, but other than that nothing really jumped out at me this show. I thought the snake was pretty cool, but I agree that the paint job could of been better. Although it was better than anything I could of done.


----------



## Acid PopTart

I finally got caught up tonight on this season, actually friends with the contestant, Tommy. Very interesting to read everyone's perception of him. We worked on a movie together in town, one I felt that had some very good promise and I loved my role. It never got far sadly, which can happen due to lack of funding. (I've been there before!) Yet they appeared to have the equipment and bodies to pull it off even with little cash but..... I don't know, it suddenly fell apart. Seem to be a lot of disorganization, lack of commitment, and bad communication. I had a lead role and found out more about what was going on with the movie on their Facebook page, than getting info from them directly. Bad, bad communication. Something about that behavior is showing through him on the show.

As for drama, reality shows of course thrive on it. You should see the audition paperwork to fill out for these things! On America's Next Top Model they were asking me everything from lesbian relationships to not just my criminal background, but what might persuade me to commit a crime. My friend was on Project Runway and said there is just so much that gets cut in order to hype more drama. I have to say Face Off seems to have a lot less "petty" stuff going on. And there is some really good talent on there. 

Tonight's Wonderland challenge had some great looks as well as some "whoa....not good".


----------



## Warrant2000

I heard Roy make the comment tonight that he "...is in the haunt industry..." and that got me rooting for him even more!


----------



## Tokwik

Warrant2000 said:


> I heard Roy make the comment tonight that he "...is in the haunt industry..." and that got me rooting for him even more!


Roy is from the Atlanta area, so if you have come through during Halloween, you had probably see his work. 

Roy's site


----------



## retrodoll2012

Roy work is absolutely amazing. I adore the witch. I have a slight obsession with Tim Burton and I honestly think his Queen would be a great addition if the slight nip slip was covered.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I saw the taped episode from Tuesday tonight. The top three looks were beautifully executed takes on zombified Wonderland characters. 

We were a little surprised by the choice of the booted person. I thought the design had some clever components, even though it was not considered an entirely successful look.

I agree with the comments above about Roy's work. From what I've seen so far in the show, the man has the ability to put out an amazing amount of quality work under major time constraints. Whether he takes the final win or not, the exposure he's getting on this show will not hurt his career


----------



## Troll Wizard

Crap!!!!! Missed it again, two weeks in a row!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Troll Wizard said:


> Crap!!!!! Missed it again, two weeks in a row!


SyFy is running a catch up marathon today if you're free! They ran a marathon this past Tuesday, it's how I caught up.


----------



## heresjohnny

The 3 top looks on the last show seem to be the ones that are consistently doing the best. My favorite was the queen, but all three were great.


----------



## scareme

If anyone else besides me, didn't get a chance to watch this weeks show, it's going to be shown again tonight. Until then I can't read any of the posts above me.


----------



## MommaMoose

Haven't seen the "Alice In Zombieland" yet. For some reason the DVR is getting kind of glitchy so we recorded it tonight. Can't believe that my husband is actually enjoying this show. But then again it doesn't have all the petty drama that some of the other shows. have. Have to admit I am really pulling for Laura and Roy, but then I haven't seen the Zombies yet.


----------



## Joiseygal

I liked all the contestants work except Rod and Tommy. I really like Rod, but his work didn't have anything to do with the theme. The women's head his model was holding was bad ass though. I was surprised about the person that did get booted off because it was pretty cool just had to work on the make up. I thought the theme was so much fun and some really good ideas! Especially using the intestines for measuring tape. My kind of show!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sorry, but Tommy's rabbit looked like a hill billy horror type of creature. The "ARM" looked like garbage, although the watch thing was a good idea. Allana's rabbit was horrible. It looked like something Joe would have done, in my opinion. 

Rod didn't do his best work on this particular challenge, but did anyone else notice that his zombie queen kinda looked like Ve Neill? Roy's queen was awesome. So was the hatter with the intestine measuring tape. 

Not sure how Sarah scraped by not getting the boot this week, but it is coming. She seems more into the costume aspect of things than the makeup side of it all.


----------



## Copchick

I'm pulling for Roy. I like watching him work, and his work is really, really good.


----------



## MommaMoose

Finally got to see the Zombieland episode. Thought that Roy did some good work but I don't think it was better than Laurie's Mad Hatter. Both me and my husband thought that the Queen looked a little flat. Was a super concept but both of us thought it needed a little more color. Had to have looked better in person we are guessing.


----------



## Tokwik

MommaMoose said:


> Finally got to see the Zombieland episode. Thought that Roy did some good work but I don't think it was better than Laurie's Mad Hatter. Both me and my husband thought that the Queen looked a little flat. Was a super concept but both of us thought it needed a little more color. Had to have looked better in person we are guessing.


One other thing to keep in mind is that they had her chest blurred out for TV.










Photo found on Roy Wooley's FB page. Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I think it's going to come down to Roy and Laura this season. It's a tough call. Rod does good stuff too.

My son made the comment that the head Rod made as a prop in a few hours was better than anything we saw "Monster Man" make in a week. He's got a point there.

I really expected Tommy to be the one going home once I saw him on the bottom.

Anyway, I liked all the top looks - and I even liked Rod's, though I was worried he might be sent home because his character simply did not match the actual challenge. You can't just decide to do vampires when the challenge is zombies. I never saw ay of the Resident Evil movies, but the guy behind them seemed to agree that Rod's queen was in no way Resident Evil inspired. Still, I thought he did a good job.


----------



## scareme

I'm always amazed at the way everyone looks going out the door, and the way they end up on stage. I'm constantly thinking they won't finish in time, and then I'm blown away by what I see. And I'm pulling for Tommy. I don't know if it's because I cheer for the underdog, or I feel bad for the way he was treated by Joe. Talk about starting off on the wrong foot. And it's hard to get back on track after a bad start. But I do think Roy will win it.


----------



## retrodoll2012

**Spoilers don't read if you haven't watched*


I watched last night episode and I don't understand why Rod is still there. The judge even told him it looks like the same person over and over again. And yet again he failed to put out anything different. I really think that he should have went home last night instead of the other person. But that is just my opinion. 
I think that Roy should have gotten the win because if it wasn't for him Alana would have been lost. Again just my opinion.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Roy has a bad habit of letting others take credit for his work. He's a great guy, and an amazing artist. If he would stand up and say "hey, you didn't do that, I did" it would be better for him, but he won't because he sees it as rudeness.

Rod needs to step outside of his comfort zone. He continues to make the same person over and over, and it's really not that good, anyway. You'd think that practice would make perfect on the same face.

Tommie did good this week, but I'm still not a fan of his work. He seems like someone that they put in as a spot filler.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I agree retrodoll!! I so thought Rod was out the door for sure!


----------



## Lunatic

The characters that one last night were the stand-outs for sure. The characters uniqueness and colors were fanatstic.


----------



## Tokwik

retrodoll2012 said:


> **Spoilers don't read if you haven't watched*
> 
> I think that Roy should have gotten the win because if it wasn't for him Alana would have been lost. Again just my opinion.


Agreed.

Seemed like many of the teams were made up of a really strong artist paired with a much weaker one. The top two teams were definitely carried by the stronger. Merry Christmas to Tommy and Alana, they got their gifts early. 

As for the bottom looks, I don't necessarily agree with the decisions about which was the worst. I disagreed last week too when Nicole was sent packing.

Still really like the show and am absolutely amazed at the work they can pull off in a couple days. Kudos to all of them.

Still pulling for Roy to win, but looks like Laura is also rising to the top consistently. Should be interesting.


----------



## JustJimAZ

It sure looks like it's going to come down to Roy and Laura.

I have no doubt that Alana won at least in part because this is a TV show. Roy has been on top what? 3 or 4 times already? I think they are afraid of losing viewer interest if they don't spread out the wins. Keeps the illusion that "it's anybody's game".

I believe they would not lose viewer interest, BTW. It just seems to me that the creators of the show don't truly understand the appeal. From my perspective, it's about the amazing creations under impossible circumstances. 

I don't know if it's just me, or if the drama seems a little toned down this season? There's still the ridiculous "tonight's winner is..." and cut to commercial. That's TV though. I don't see the cliques, the backbiting, only helping one another out. Lucky for Alana they do, too. Time is running out on Alana and Tommy.

For Rod, I think he really needs to do something completely different next week. One more dour fathead and I think they will run out of patience. Didn't anyone else think it was kind of crappy of Ve to point out the similarity? of Rod's sculpt to previous ones though? At the very least she should have waited to see if anyone else commented on it. Of course, maybe she did, and editing made it look otherwise. 

BTW - Did I miss something, or did Jason lose and get a job for it?

I would not know Kevin Smith from Adam Smith on the street, but he is my favorite guest judge. "What a bunch of hardasses!" - Ha! maybe he should have replace Patrick, or at least become the 4th judge. Of course, he might offer jobs to each person he sent home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're right about the toning down of the drama, Jim. It might be just coincidence, but we're definitely seeing more helping out and less snippiness.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In her own defense, Allana did do the sculpt on her character's face, and Roy helped out with the vacu-form flame idea. If you go back and watch, she originally had a cowl that came apart. 

It looked to me like Jason got booted and hired in the same three seconds. I could be wrong, though. Seems like they were sending him home, and Kevin Smith offered him a job if he showed up Monday Morning with donuts.


----------



## Lilly

Yup..he ( Jason ) would be smart if he actually showed up to take him up on his offer..what the hey ..
I agree on Rod.. and no I think V is trying to tell him change or out..
Alana is a scatter brain ..she better decide the first time or she won't finish on her own.
Roy and Laura do look like they are the peeps to beat.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I just found out that in my town (Mesa, AZ - just East of Phoenix), some of the people from this season's show are going to be coming by.

There is an event called the Rapture Horror Expo - which I never heard of before, maybe it's new - Oct 5-7. As part of that, at the Monsterland Bar and Grill there will be a costume contest and season one cast members Conor Mccullagh and Frank Ippolito, and current cast members Tommy, Nicole, Sarah and Alana will be there. They don't mention Ian, but he's Alana's boyfriend, right? Maybe he will be there "unofficially".

Cleve hall will apparently be appearing too. 

Anyway, I thought it was interesting, and it's Face Off related, and tonight is a new show, so I posted it here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I thoroughly enjoyed tonight's show, and I am glad that they are starting to listen to me. I thought the person who went home was a perfect choice.


----------



## Joiseygal

I agree with BioHazardCustoms about the person that got eliminated! Now bring on a challenge with more gore!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Man, I don't know what it is, but I keep forgetting that it's on Tuesday nights. I really like that show.


----------



## retrodoll2012

I have to agree with you BioHazard. I think Tommy has been skating by and getting lucky. I am glad the judges actually caught on to him finally with the duct tape.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We haven't watched last night's episode yet, but I will say for last week that Laura's creation was stunningly beautiful and the Roy/Alan creations laugh-out-loud funny and delightful.


----------



## Lilly

I agree on last nights choice of who to go home.. the person is is good but needs work.
I wonder why they will be bringing one of them back ?


----------



## Radford

Tommy needed to go weeks ago. Now if they will just get together and send Rod on his way. Guy has no idea how to create a new character. The only one that did not look the same was the dragon form two weeks ago. He really has no vision as a special effects makeup artist.


----------



## JustJimAZ

No one commenting on last night's episode? I haven't seen it yet, but thought for sure there would be some opinions up here by now.


----------



## MommaMoose

Shhhhhhhhhh! Gonna watch it tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What MommaMoose said We tape it so we can fast forward through the commercials when we watch it at a later date.


----------



## Tokwik

JustJimAZ said:


> No one commenting on last night's episode? I haven't seen it yet, but thought for sure there would be some opinions up here by now.


I've noticed it seems to be the courtesy of the thread to wait a few days before revealing the results of the episode. I think it acceptable to talk about the show in general terms without revealing what actually happened.

All bets are off after a few days though. 

*edit*
Ok, just watched the episode and can honestly say the top looks were expected but not sure I agree with their decision.
As for the bottom looks, I had no clue which way that was going to go. I doubt the contestants did either.

Good episode.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved this week's challenge - turning a child's art into reality. I was hoping they would bring the kids back in for the reveal. They may have in the studio, but it wasn't made part of the aired episode.

Interesting that there was such a split between love it/hate it this time with the judges. I do think that the win was deserved and that creation most closely met the stated goals of the challenge.

And dammit, they're all so nice that I get sad for every person that gets the boot, even when I think the choice is correct:jol:


----------



## remylass

RoxyBlue said:


> I was hoping they would bring the kids back in for the reveal


This was what I thought too. I mean, even if they didn't want to make it part of the judging, I thought it would be nice to see if the kids loved it or hated it.


----------



## Radford

Glad to see Laura finally get a win. She has been flawless in her creations every week. She leave no detail uncovered with hter makeup & scultps.


----------



## Spooky1

It was an interesting twist have the ones already cut, compete to have one get back into the show. Laura creation just screamed kids monster. I love what she did. The judges were so split on the bottom three, I had no idea who was going to go home.


----------



## Lilly

good show..yup i thought they should have had the kids walk out with their monster that would have been fun..
I knew when i saw a certain persons monster that they were going home and you all know why ..same face different day sfdd..lol


----------



## MommaMoose

In that person's defense, that is what the client wanted. But I agree with the judges, he should have went a different route. Maybe if the head had been more of a ball shape like the original drawing. And I think it was about time that Laura won for a change. She has been spot on with all of the guidelines that they put out for each challenge.


----------



## highbury

Outside of Laura's (and maybe Roy's) creature, nobody really kept the fun aspect of the kids' drawings. No bold colors or silly, playful sculpts.

And is it me, or can you already see the Laura vs. Roy finale? I'd be excited to see them go head to head, as they are both really talented.


----------



## retrodoll2012

remylass said:


> This was what I thought too. I mean, even if they didn't want to make it part of the judging, I thought it would be nice to see if the kids loved it or hated it.


That is exactly what I thought. I think the kiddos would love to see it. Even the slightly "scary" ones. I know my kiddos would love to see something they created on paper, created to a monster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

highbury said:


> And is it me, or can you already see the Laura vs. Roy finale? I'd be excited to see them go head to head, as they are both really talented.


I think that would make for a great final competition. Hard to tell who would end up in the third slot, since there has been more inconsistency week to week in individual performance this season.


----------



## studiokraft

RoxyBlue said:


> I was hoping they would bring the kids back in for the reveal.


Agreed! After making such a big deal about the kids being the "clients" they completely disregard their opinions of the finished creatures by not having them as part of the reveal? That was a bit off.



Radford said:


> Glad to see Laura finally get a win. She has been flawless in her creations every week. She leave no detail uncovered with hter makeup & scultps.


Also agreed - she and Roy have shown the most talent so far this season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next week's challenge should be fun as well - Dr Seuss as the inspiration


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can I just say....I have been living in a closet? I just watched my first episode of Face Off....OMG!!! I am addicted...it was like instand LOVE! So amazing and entertaining...you guys should share more...I just saw the thread but never knew what it was........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JustJimAZ

I was thinking about Rod's, and I thought that the original drawing was really all head.
Maybe he should have made a whole body appliance with eyes in the chest and a mouth at the navel.

His only chance to save himself was really to guide his client in a "not a big head" direction.


----------



## JustJimAZ

You know the final winner is determined (at least in part) by popular vote on Halloween night. It worries me that Roy might get cheated because the haunters will not be watching on that night.


----------



## Copchick

JustJimAZ said:


> You know the final winner is determined (at least in part) by popular vote on Halloween night. It worries me that Roy might get cheated because the haunters will not be watching on that night.


Maybe at least with us on the forum, we'll make the effort to make our votes count that night! I too see it being between Roy and Laura.

P5 - it's about time you tuned in! I did the same thing, wondering what the heck everyone was talking about before the season started. I was fortunate to watch this season from the beginning and yes, I am addicted too. 

Can't wait to see the Dr. Seuss influence next week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

JustJimAZ said:


> You know the final winner is determined (at least in part) by popular vote on Halloween night. It worries me that Roy might get cheated because the haunters will not be watching on that night.


I had the same thought, but I believe voting starts at 10PM, so it might be okay.


----------



## JustJimAZ

RoxyBlue said:


> I had the same thought, but I believe voting starts at 10PM, so it might be okay.


10 PM California time? I don't actually have TV, so unless this is streamed live, I won't see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's 10PM Eastern time, but I haven't been able to verify it on the web site.


----------



## Lord Homicide

justjimaz said:


> 10 pm california time? I don't actually have tv, so unless this is streamed live, i won't see it.


9pm pst


----------



## JustJimAZ

I have not seen last night's episode yet, but I saw Alana's creation on their Facebook page, and I have to say that I have no idea what she was trying to create there.

I believe the theme was based on Dr. Seuss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Dr Seuss - haven't watched it yet, either, but looking forward to seeing what folks come up with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got behind for two weeks and was finally able to catch up last night. I was kinda sorry to see Rod go, but I expected Alana to leave a lot sooner than she did. Bright side is now Rod can see a doctor about his arm, and possibly have a chance to heal properly.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I wasn't impressed with any of the Suess characters except the black cat long tail thing.


----------



## Ramonadona

Lord Homicide said:


> I wasn't impressed with any of the Suess characters except the black cat long tail thing.


I agree...that one was pretty cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally watched the Seuss episode last night, so we're only one week behind now As usual, Rod (Foona Lagoona Baboona) and Laura (Chippendale Mupp) did outstanding jobs with their creations - not quite as Seussian as Nicole's creation (Bumbletub), but beautifully done.

Alana definitely picked a creature that did not have a lot to build upon - the Offt is pretty much all round fluffiness with a typical Seuss tail. Getting bogged down in a weepy "I don't know what to do" funk also did not help her. It was pretty clear she was the one who was going to get the boot by the end of the episode. Ve was very kind and encouraging in her parting words to her.

Still a toss up as to who will be the third person to go into the final round. Nicole, Sarah, and Derek have had a lot of ups and downs in this competition. I think Roy and Laura will certainly make it into the final round unless one of them really does something godawful in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I just watched both Seuss and Cyborg last night.
I was pretty surprised at the winner for the Cyborg challenge, though I agree it was pretty good.

Roy's vacuum forming the junkyard parts to make them wearable was genius. I was wondering how that was going to work. Ditto for Nicole's vacuum forming the breastplates. 

I was disappointed to hear Sarah get told she is "crippled" by not having seen all the same movies as everyone else. What about original thought? Seeing the results, though, I think I understand. If you don't know what zombie or cyborg means to most people, it's hard to turn those expectations on their ear. You need a point of reference to deviate from. I bet she is burning up Netflix right now catching up on every classic, groundbreaking, or iconic horror, fantasy, and sci-fi movie from the last 100 years.

It really is hard to tell who the third person will be in the final cut. I'm not sure what to think about Nicole. She was sent home, now it looks like there is a really good chance she'll go into the final episode.

I doubt anyone will be able to beat Roy in the final show, if the program follows the pattern from the last two. In both of those seasons, it was a big challenge using a team made up of previously cut contestants. 

Based on what I have heard about and seen from Roy, he has experience in directing a team, delegating, and getting things done.

This is easily my favorite season thus far - higher caliber talent, extremely low interpersonal drama, and interesting challenges.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're spot on about Roy's excellent time management skills. That's a weak point with some of the other contestants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched the cyborg episode tonight - Derek and Nicole came up with stunning creations. Derek's had that iconic horror comic look to it and Nicole's was a beautiful strong female character. Both were worthy of taking the win.

Roy is a construction machine I swear that man could build a fully furnished house in three days with enough materials on hand.

Laura and Sarah both had problems with settling on a direction, and it showed in the final products.


----------



## highbury

Just got caught up last night. I really liked Derek's cyborg better. Especially the red light on the faceplate. It was very dark and reminded me of an Anime character. It was by far his best piece.

And I think Laura learned her lesson on concepting. I expect her to come back strong next week. As it stands now, I couldn't even guess who would win next week's challenge, let alone get sent home. This season is getting really good!


----------



## JustJimAZ

This week they narrow it down to the final 3, correct? Then do they skip next Tuesday and have the finale on Halloween, or are there two Face Off shows next week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears they are having a show on the 30th, with the live finale on the 31st - "a live voting feature that will be available immediately following the October 30 episode.":

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/live


----------



## Tokwik

What Roxy said. ^^^^^^

*Episode 10: "Scene of the Crime"*


Airdate: October 23, 2012
 * Episode 11: "Immortal Enemies"*


Airdate: October 30, 2012
 * Episode 12: "Live Finale"*


Airdate: October 31, 2012
 A live reunion of the contestants and the winner of _Face Off_ as voted by the fans is announced


----------



## JustJimAZ

Thanks! As much as I would love to see Laura win, I have to say:
"Support Haunters! Vote Roy!"
Now if there were a kind of "King and Queen" Option...


----------



## heresjohnny

I think it will come down to Roy and Laura, with Laura winning.


----------



## Tokwik

heresjohnny said:


> I think it will come down to Roy and Laura, with Laura winning.


Agreed those are going to be the top two, they have been all season.

Still too hard to tell what each will come up with. I have a feeling they might cater the last two challenges slightly to keep the competition between them as tight as possible.

They are both so talented in so many different areas, but my money is still going to be on Roy for the win.


----------



## Copchick

Hey, let's all make our predictions for this season's winner.

I vote for Roy.


----------



## heresjohnny

Roy cranks out an amazing amount of work, and he definitely wins when it comes to props. With the exception of the last week, I think Laura's characters look real, not made up, for that reason I give her the edge. But I agree it will be very close, and any of the remaining 4 can be the spoiler and win the whole thing. Loved watching so far this season.


----------



## heresjohnny

Copchick said:


> Hey, let's all make our predictions for this season's winner.
> 
> I vote for Roy.


Good idea, I am posting a poll


----------



## Tokwik

Voted.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I said it before, and it still holds - if they follow the previous pattern of bringing back past competitors for a big team challenge, Roy's ability to manage will put him over the top.

Now if they throw a curve ball and the challenge can only be met with subtle makeup and fine detail, like some kind of body paint competition, for example, Roy may have more trouble. His strength is in his ability to go big and impressive. I have no doubt he can do detail work too, but I have not seen him match Laura there yet.

I vote Roy - and I voted in the poll too!


----------



## heresjohnny

did not see that coming


----------



## debbie5

The cyborg one was such a HUGE fail with the two bottom looks. And why was that chick even in the competition if she's never really watched movies that involve MAKEUP?


----------



## MommaMoose

Haven't seen tonight's episode but since I have been sort of grounded to the couch thanks to my ankle I am sure we will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## nixie

I didn't agree with the judges decision this week. I had a different pick for both the top and bottom.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just got a chance to watch this week's episode of Face Off. The judges are idiots. Roy's makeup job looked 100 times better than Nicole's, but they passed her on to the finals? Were they looking at the same characters that I was? Laura's looked fake and blocky. Nicole's looked like Halloween store prosthetics. Derek's looked like a decent facial prosthetic and some creative body painting. Roy's had flaws, too, but at least the freaking ears weren't glued on top of the hair. Granted, maybe he shouldn't have put that wig on the creature, but it still looked better than Nicole's.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I just totally lost respect for this show. After being an avid fan I can't watch it anymore. What the judges did this week was disgusting.


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, I'm so disappointed.   

Hey BioHC - tell Roy he has alot of fans here that were rooting for him!


----------



## heresjohnny

Well, I did agree with the top two for this specific show, though I thought Laura and Roy are the top 2 for the season. I would have kept Roy. I rarely agree with any of these 'reality' show's selections, especially those in which America decides. I am still a fan of the show.


----------



## Radford

I can't beLieve theY allowed Nicole's cheesy @ best "werewolf" slide. Ears were and afterthought. Hair was coming off the pants , not through the pants. And here paint job sucked. Roy's was not his normal offering , but he had been top 2 all season long. It's a shame he got the boot.


----------



## JustJimAZ

OK, I guess I switch my winner vote to Laura.
Roy is in the top virtually every week. Nicole got booted and now she's in the final?
Seems suspicious.


----------



## scareme

Boom! That really threw things up in the air. I liked Nicoles work the last couple of weeks, but last nights werewolf looked like a mask you could buy in any Halloween store. In the last couple of weeks it almost seemed like the judges were gunning for Roy. And then when he does what they tell him to do, and switches it up a bit, and they can him. Although the show has helped my girlfriend. She going to be a fortune teller at a carnival Sat night, and she is trying to come up with predictions. Now she is using, "Beware of the red haired woman, she will be your downfall." lol I guess I'm picking Laura to win now, but she has gotten so whiney lately.


----------



## JustJimAZ

They did seem like they were picking on Roy a bit in earlier shows. Glenn's "We know he can make stuff move, but he doesn't have to do it every time" was crap. I have not seen last night's episode yet, but it sounds like he did take their advice and paid for it.

Stuff like this makes me wonder if these people are judges because they have nothing better to do in the industry. Stan Winston and Rick Baker are busy. I guess Lady Gaga only needs so many ridiculous outfits.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glenn Hetrick is full of himself, and his only salvation is that Lady Gaga likes to look stupid. Otherwise, he would be a broke angry person.

Ve Neill hasn't really done much in the industry in about a decade, so...

Glenn is filler. Chronicles of Narnia was a decent movie, but the storyline was adhered to ad nauseum, ad infinitum. A slight deviation would have made it a better movie. As far as the comment about "We know he can make things move, but we don't need to see it each week" The challenge was a freaking cyborg. Things are supposed to move on cyborgs, and it made it look more realistic, in my opinion.

If you want three actual great names in the makeup industry, I suggest Stan Winston, Tom Savini, and Greg Nicotero. Of course, each week would be a new kind of zombie.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I understand the vote is via twitter and texts? If that is the case, my I suggest we all vote Roy!? I will get a Twitter account just for that if it's an option.


----------



## Tokwik

Wait, seriously?
WTF did I just watch?!?

The competition is between Roy And Laura and it has been the entire season.

Unless they decide to do something sneaky next week, consider me highly disappointed in the judges methods for determining the final three.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just for fun, we looked back at the 9 previous episode summaries and got these numbers:

Roy - top look 6 times, bottom look 2 times, winner 1 time
Laura - top look 7 times, bottom look 1 time, winner 1 time
Nicole - top look 3 times, bottom look 1 time, winner 2 times
Derek - top look 4 times, bottom look 3 times, winner 2 times

I liked Laura's bug and I think Derek did an excellent job.


----------



## Spooky1

It hurt Roy that there was no need for fabrication this week, which is his strongest suit. I thought all did a good job, but the use of the wig and the odd placement of the fangs did Roy in. I wasn't sure if the judges would hold it against Nicole for a more traditional and less original werewolf. I agreed with the judges and thought Laura and Derek's were the best this week. At this point it's tough for the judges to send someone home.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I've never seen Grimm but based on the clips shown on Faceoff but I didn't think any of them were congruent with Grimm's monster creations. They were all over-the-top-too-much animal-like. All the paint jobs were nice though. Maybe I missed the assignment but here's my opinion.

Roy had the best sculpt and look (less the goofy hair). Too much went into the chest to cover it up with a biker jacket. I agreed with the judges about the hair. It was not needed to depict a woman - the boobs did a fine job of that. So he had odd fangs, take them off along with the hair...

Nicole's costume looked like a werewolf lot lizard from Teen Wolf (80s movie). The ears almost fell off and the hair was too much. Why would you make a costume that's in mid-transformation? Too werewolfy.

Laura's bug looked like a cross between the Starship Troopers bug and Bumblebee from Transformers. Nice work but too much for the task at hand. The wings were a poor decision in my mind. Too buggy.

Derek's creation... sweet paint but the concept/design was weak. Was the hot glued raptor claw (at least that's what I thought I heard it be called) blatantly obvious or was I seeing things? The guest judge thought it was awesome... whoa.

And there you have it... my opinion.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Bah.
Turns out the only judges worse than the Faceoff judges are the general viewing public.
Look, I watch the show to glean ideas and tricks, but in the end, I cannot watch someone struggle through every week and not be concerned whether they get robbed.


----------



## MommaMoose

finally watched the last 2 episodes tonight. Talk about a let down.


----------



## highbury

Well a few weeks ago, I made a bold prediction about the final two and only one made it to the finale. And that one didn't win. This finale could have been a one-minute show. Very boring...


----------



## fontgeek

I have a bit of a crush on the hostess/mc, but beyond that...
The judging by the public gets a lot of sentimental luggage that, ideally, shouldn't be there, but in the end, favoritism, and a bit of a sob story stole the show. The in house judges are judging on things beyond our sight, and are probably also pushed by producers for those who are good for ratings too. They get to see close up how seams or edges are handled, and how well the makeup is actually applied, plus views of the original sketches that we never see, so they end up considering things we never see.

I wish they would release the full filming on DVD so that the geeks amongst us, me included, could get a more in depth look at how they did stuff, and maybe some hints as to why they followed the paths they did.


----------



## JustJimAZ

highbury said:


> This finale could have been a one-minute show. Very boring...


Absolutely. All fluff. I'm guessing they are not doing that for season 4, considering it's supposed to air in January and they showed at least 4 challenges from it on the finale.



fontgeek said:


> I wish they would release the full filming on DVD so that the geeks amongst us, me included, could get a more in depth look at how they did stuff, and maybe some hints as to why they followed the paths they did.


I'm with you there. It is obvious the judges see and say so much more than makes the air. It's equally obvious that they edit the whole thing to enhance the "drama". Would love to see some raw footage.

I suppose I'll watch the next season, though I have none of the anticipation for it that I did at the end of season 2.

On an unrelated note, when Laura walked out on the finale, she was absolutely stunning. Blondes are not really my thing, but she simply radiated beauty.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was not a fan of the winner. That's all I will say.


----------



## kprimm

I think there was a lot of talent on the show and I did really like the work of all the finalists, but in my Opinion, the clear winner to me should have been Roy. He was clearly the most talented and did the most and consistant best work of every one on the show. There were many great artists there and none were bad. I really liked Laura's work, Dereks, Nicoles,and rods, but to me Roy was robbed and should have easilly won the whole thing.


----------



## studiokraft

I had to look up the winner online since my wife and I just couldn't make it all the way through that boring tripe of a "finale". One of the things we like about the show is that the episodes seem to concentrate on the art and not the interpersonal drama - we are interested in the work, not the people. So all the questions and stories and blah blah blah of the finale just didn't hold our attention. Hopefully they don't do the same for next season.


----------



## Warrant2000

The winner shouldn't even be there. Sure she was cut, but then to skip several weeks and be let back on the show, while others had to compete and face being cut each week, is completely unfair.

Roy FTW!


----------



## fontgeek

I didn't get to see all of this season's episodes, but in the previous two seasons, there was always a braggart who everyone seemed to focus on as being "The bad guy", but I didn't see anyone like that this season (season three).
I wish they'd sell the DVDs of each artist for each episode and show us the full footage of the making, designing, etc.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

fontgeek said:


> I didn't get to see all of this season's episodes, but in the previous two seasons, there was always a braggart who everyone seemed to focus on as being "The bad guy", but I didn't see anyone like that this season (season three).
> I wish they'd sell the DVDs of each artist for each episode and show us the full footage of the making, designing, etc.


He was the guy who left the first night because they "didn't get his true artistic originality"


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Face Off was once my favorite show on TV. Now, I'm not sure I can watch it again. The second from the last episode was an abortion and I just couldn't be bothered to watch the finale after that. Plus, after 90% of the Face Off fans complained about Roy being voted off the producers ignored them. If they don't care, why should I?


----------



## JustJimAZ

BioHazardCustoms said:


> He was the guy who left the first night because they "didn't get his true artistic originality"


And wasn't I afraid Joe was going to be kept on solely for the sake of adding drama! So glad he imploded in the very first show.



HalloweenZombie said:


> Face Off was once my favorite show on TV. Now, I'm not sure I can watch it again. The second from the last episode was an abortion and I just couldn't be bothered to watch the finale after that. Plus, after 90% of the Face Off fans complained about Roy being voted off the producers ignored them. If they don't care, why should I?


I'm not sure the producers could have brought Roy back regardless of the outcry. I do think letting someone come back after getting cut stinks for all those who had to face all the challenges. What about those who got cut after Nicole came back? They never got another chance. It feels really suspicious they way they made a big deal of her comeback all the time.

If they want to give earlier contestants a second shot - which I would not mind at all in principle- why not put it in a spinoff show?

I just don't know if I will feel like tuning in for season 4.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe, from talking to friends, colleagues and other people I know who know about my passion for Halloween, that this season may have killed Face Off. It might take 2 to 3 seasons for the producers to realize that, though. I know quite a few people who were pissed that Nicole was allowed to come back, and then they allowed her to win it, after that hokey Halloween store spinoff she created in the second to last episode? Seems the contest is rigged, if you ask me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We finally got around to watching the last two episodes last night and tonight. I will have to be the different one here and say that Spooky1 and I were laughing all the way through the grand finale because the show outtakes were absolutely hilarious. I wish we'd seen more of that during the rest of the episodes.

The final challenge (Immortal Enemies) had some of the most breathtakingly beautiful female characters I've ever seen on this show. They had that perfect balance of strength and beauty that makes for a totally kicka$$ character.

Did the show turn out as I thought it might? No. Will I continue to watch it next season? Absolutely. I love seeing how talented people handle a creative challenge.


----------



## Spooky1

I may be in the minority here, but I want to congratulate Nicole on her win. I think she did an amazing job once she won her chance to get back into the competition. 

For the finale it was hard for me to choose a favorite, and I thought Derek, Laura and Nicole all did wonderful work. I think Nicole had the most cohesive pair of creatures, and earned her win.

I enjoyed the last show and thought it was fun to see some of the unaired footage. Boob-fish? 

As to the judging, I agree with fontgeek that the judges get to see details that can't be seen by the TV audience. Allowing the audience to vote for the winner, gives the fans a feeling of participation in the show and I'm sure the producers hope it will keep the fans more interested. I can't complain about who they picked since I didn't vote. 

I for one am looking forward to next season and more incredible creations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

JustJimAZ said:


> On an unrelated note, when Laura walked out on the finale, she was absolutely stunning. Blondes are not really my thing, but she simply radiated beauty.


We're with you on that, Jim. Spooky1 and I both went "Whoa" when she came out on stage. I'm guessing her husband is very proud of her


----------

